# who can live with betta.... list of fish do/don'ts



## lailamar

Found this since I always wanted to know what to do with my lonely betta fish... I hope this will be of good help to you too...

Some examples of fish to NOT put in with your Betta in the community tank are guppies, goldfish, angelfish, gouramis, silver dollars, tiger barbs (cherry barbs or o.k.), some of the larger tetras, and, of course; another betta fish.

Some good tank mates for Betta fish are platy, rasbora, white cloud minnow, plecos, corydoras, plecostomus, neon tetras, oto and cory cats. Of course, you know that you need a heater and filtration in your aquarium for all of the above!

another source says:

Bettas do well with bottom feeders like Cory Cats, Loaches, and Plecos. Bottom feeders will leave the Betta's beautiful fins alone, and do well together. Live-bearing fish, like Platies, Mollies, Guppies and Swordtails all make great tank mates for Bettas. Also, Danios, because they are so peaceful, do well with Bettas. Hatchets, Rasboras, and Tetras are great tank mates for Bettas.
There are other fish you can put with Bettas, but with caution. Use caution when pairing Bettas with Discus and Gouramis. Also, Killifish tend to be fin nippers, so use caution with them. The same goes for Rainbowfish and Sharks.
There are some fish you should never put in a tank with Bettas. The first fish to avoid are other Bettas. Female Bettas may do all right together, but male Bettas should not be put in tanks with any other of their species. Avoid putting Bettas with goldfish, as goldfish need much cooler water than Bettas. Any fish that need salt in the water are not good matches for Bettas, as the salt is harmful to them


----------



## dramaqueen

Very good info.


----------



## Haeclark

I LOL at this...

*my tank:*
15 gal decorated with under gravel filter system / gravel / two filters / heater / 
1 fake glow-in-dark plastic grass plant / 1 fake plastic-realistic bush-like plant / 2 silk plants / 
1 fake coral reef / 1 rock-plant decoration structure / 4 large river rocks / 
1 large gate-cave / 1 small rock-corral-cave / 
3 live plants

*residents*: [reason for my LOL]
over 10 male and female guppies [obtained from previous boss who no longer had time to care for them; free!]
1 unidentified Pleco / sucker fish
*1 male Viel tail Betta 
*1 female Crown tail Betta

the only fish "found" dead because of the Betta fish were the baby guppies they enjoy eating [population control ;D ]

*resided together in a 10 gal tank before moved into the 15 gal tank. Only time they ever fought was after 1st time breeding, and when first put together, during feeding time [Blue guarded his feeding floaty]


----------



## Chicklet

I very much disagree on the salt being harmful part, Have seen to much proof showing salt to be very beneficial ,
but in the right ratio of course.

I put Aquarium salt with all my fish 

I was also told that putting a very tiny goldfish in every tank acted as an early warning system, as they will be the first to show signs of trouble and allow you to catch it before a disaster strikes..


----------



## crowntail lover

Chicklet said:


> I was also told that putting a very tiny goldfish in every tank acted as an early warning system, as they will be the first to show signs of trouble and allow you to catch it before a disaster strikes..


Really???


----------



## Chicklet

> Really???


yes really, From a lady that has been running a pet shop out of her basement for over 20 yrs now,
When it comes to fish information she really knows her stuff, Amazing listening to her,
and the stuff she has shown and taught me, You think you know so much then you meet someone like her,

She bought all my betta's and other fish I wanted cleared out, yesterday, We sat and talked for hours,
The best part is shes a close relative and loves to talk shop.... I like to go visit her often and just sit back and watch her operate, Shes amazing and does booming business right in her basement/ Shes one very kewl lady


----------



## dramaqueen

It would be great to know someone like that.


----------



## Chicklet

I managed to get my fish brought in and before i had them all sat on her counter she had half of them sold on the spot before I even got paid, Wow now thats business.. People was sifting thru them, she musta sold at least 12 before she got to paying me,.... I hung around and watched for a long time,. We managed to get a few mins to sit down and talk before more people came,... She ain't like other pet shops, she will buy or trade whatever you want, and she ain't mean about it either..... Not many pet shops will do that, Think thats a big part of why she does so good.... One lady while I was there brought her two hugh fish & I do mean hugh, one was a catfish type, not sure what the other was, and a whole slew of guppies, traded them for fish food and a Betta,... I suppose it makes it easier for those that have no moneybe to be able to keep their fish...


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds like she does a great business. Good for her.


----------



## Red Betta

Chicklet said:


> yes really, From a lady that has been running a pet shop out of her basement for over 20 yrs now,
> When it comes to fish information she really knows her stuff, Amazing listening to her,
> and the stuff she has shown and taught me, You think you know so much then you meet someone like her,
> 
> She bought all my betta's and other fish I wanted cleared out, yesterday, We sat and talked for hours,
> The best part is shes a close relative and loves to talk shop.... I like to go visit her often and just sit back and watch her operate, Shes amazing and does booming business right in her basement/ Shes one very kewl lady


Ya i have heard this many times too. I have also heard they help establish bacteria levels, though this may not be good for a betta.


----------



## moni0310

personally i wouldnt put a goldfish in as a warning system...it sounds very cool and im sure it would be great to be warned if something were wrong with the water, but i would feel bad if the goldfish died because of that


----------



## crowntail lover

Sounds like she has a great shop going!! We need a place like that in this small town


----------



## fireburnin2013

does that lady who seems to know everything and has the basement pet shop have a website or an email or something?


----------



## onekatietwo

moni0310 said:


> personally i wouldnt put a goldfish in as a warning system...it sounds very cool and im sure it would be great to be warned if something were wrong with the water, but i would feel bad if the goldfish died because of that


Agreed. It might be fine for the betta, but you're gonna have a sad goldfish on your hands. It'll definitly die well before it is supposed to from being stunted by a small tank. Most of them can grow to about a foot or more. They also prefer much colder water than Bettas.

I think it would make more sense to just test water frequently and occasionally whip out a flash light and look for anything out of the ordinary.

Then again, I have a very special fondness for goldfish, so I guess I'm biased. 

Oh, and lastly, goldfish are pretty hardy, really. It seems like they would make bad warning systems. 

Although, I guess the babies are much more sensitive, so I guess that might work.


----------



## Lupin

Chicklet said:


> I very much disagree on the salt being harmful part, Have seen to much proof showing salt to be very beneficial ,
> but in the right ratio of course.
> 
> I put Aquarium salt with all my fish
> 
> I was also told that putting a very tiny goldfish in every tank acted as an early warning system, as they will be the first to show signs of trouble and allow you to catch it before a disaster strikes..


There was no need to add aquarium salt. A person can maintain his tanks perfectly without the need to add salt. I find it IMO a waste of time and money. I prefer to recommend using this for ich cases only, nothing else.

Who told you goldfish can be used as a warning system? If this is the same woman who told you this bunk, then I simply do not believe I would have any business with her. Sorry to say this but it is one of my pet peeves when a fish is used unnecessarily. This is what test kits are here for. Don't rely on your fish to react negatively to do something else.



onekatietwo said:


> Agreed. It might be fine for the betta, but you're gonna have a sad goldfish on your hands. It'll definitly die well before it is supposed to from being stunted by a small tank. Most of them can grow to about a foot or more. They also prefer much colder water than Bettas.
> 
> I think it would make more sense to just test water frequently and occasionally whip out a flash light and look for anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Then again, I have a very special fondness for goldfish, so I guess I'm biased.
> 
> Oh, and lastly, goldfish are pretty hardy, really. It seems like they would make bad warning systems.
> 
> Although, I guess the babies are much more sensitive, so I guess that might work.


 I do not believe you are being biased at all. In this case, you are simply trying to be responsible and truthful.


----------



## Red Betta

moni0310 said:


> personally i wouldnt put a goldfish in as a warning system...it sounds very cool and im sure it would be great to be warned if something were wrong with the water, but i would feel bad if the goldfish died because of that


Usually the fish won't die. I simply shows you a warning sign before it or any other fish die.


----------



## Vikki81207

So I've been thinking about getting a 10 gal tank and putting in a filter, heater and plants. I have my male betta going in there, and I wanted to add a few buddies. Any suggestions? I got a list of compatible fish, but I want to know from other betta owners what fish and other critters work out best.
Thanks ya'll.


----------



## dramaqueen

Corie catfish work very well with bettas.


----------



## Haeclark

my 15 gal tank housed with guppies, 1 CAE, 1 male VT Betta, 3 crown tail female Bettas, and 1 veil tail Betta is still going well. 

it has now been over 5 months since Red Petite Mermaid [female CT] & Blue Bandit [male VT] were placed together, and officially 1 month and 9 days now since the 3 newest gals were added.

Now mind you...not all bettas get along together, and the only successful case of two+ males together was because they were brothers, and living in over a 60 gal tank! Most of the time, especially in small tanks, bettas will try to fight each other. Often why theyre not reccomended to be placed together. However, my fish are not related, and aside from the 3 newest gals, were purchased and added at different times...showing that we are not always right about what we know about fish / animals. 

If you want to be risky, Id only do it if you have a backup tank you can put the other fish in if they do not in fact get along or establish a pecking order [when they do this, it is common that a chase or two happens, and even purhaps a peck or two. However, if chasing / pecking continues non stop, then sign that theyre not cosure with each other]


----------



## Vikki81207

Ok, thanks guys. I've been thinking about female bettas, don't know yet. I just don't want to put him in a 10 gal all alone.


----------



## dramaqueen

If you put a male with females, proceed with caution. Keep an eye on them and separate them if there is fighting and provide them with plenty of hiding spots. . While some people have had some success with it, all males and females living in perfect harmony is not the norm.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I've heard that. I think when I go to buy stuff for my 10 gal, I'm gonna get a divider just in case so if fighting occurs I can put that in and not have to worry.


----------



## dramaqueen

Having a divider on hand is a good idea. Personally, I like for my bettas to live alone but to each his own.  Good luck.


----------



## IonBaller07

Good idea, Im sure I could let my female live with my one male, I tried breeding them and he didnt even care she was in the tank, but I think hes "not all there".

Edit: Im not going to though.


----------



## dramaqueen

Poor Snowflake! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

lol. Well I'm still not sure yet if I want to put in a couple females or if I'm just going to add a cory cat or some other fish. Gotta think. Don't know when I'm getting the 10 gal. yet. But thanks for the help guys! =D


----------



## crowntail lover

Cory Ctas are great for Bettas


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd go with the cories. They need a group of 4-6 to be happy, though.


----------



## IonBaller07

Vikki81207 said:


> lol. Well I'm still not sure yet if I want to put in a couple females or if I'm just going to add a cory cat or some other fish. Gotta think. Don't know when I'm getting the 10 gal. yet. But thanks for the help guys! =D


I know what you mean, so many choices. I could have my one female the neons and some cories, orthe sorority, or one female and more neons, maybe even my female, neons, and some inverts, or just scrap that and get one Aquabid male. 

I figure no matter what I get Im stuck with for a while so I wanna make the right choice.


----------



## crowntail lover

I think you should do the sorority!! They are so interesting!!


----------



## Vikki81207

I just don't know with the sorority. I'm scared that if I put in a few females with my male, that it will upset him. He seems pretty calm, it almost seems like he knows me because when I stare at him, he'll come up close to me and look. He doesn't flare or anything. But when anyone else in the house comes close to the tank, he flares up and backs up. 
I don't know. I guess I'll have to see. Do I want females?? Or something simple like cory cats. lol it's so confusing.


----------



## dramaqueen

If you want to do a sorority, you could do it in a separate tank. You can never tell how your male will react until you put something in there.


----------



## Haeclark

dramaqueen said:


> If you want to do a sorority, you could do it in a separate tank. You can never tell how your male will react until you put something in there.


this is very true. 

If you decide to do the divider rout...just be advised that if not set up properly, they CAN and _will _still get to the other side. The top of the divider needs to touch the tank lid, so there is no possible way they can jump over. 

I say do whatever your heart suggests. I know if I took peoples advise seriously here all the time, then I would not have the tank setup I have now in which has had no betta casualties, or life threatening situations. The only time I see them 'act up' is when I slack on my water changes, and the levels become off theyre norm. This makes them grumpy and easily agitated.

Bettas were my thing, so I stuck with them and got more. Id say it depends on what YOUR most interested in..then go from there, If you _really _want another betta...it will never subside. So Id sudjest to just try it. 
If it dosent work out, then the divider should work as well...as long as its properly settup. You can buy one from a pet store, or save money and make one using two spines from project covers [glued onto tank] and a Plastic needlepoint canvas, sold at craft stores [great also for creating lids or covering holes in existing hoods].

I was a "noob" fish owner knowing absolutely nothing about fish when I got my first male VT betta. After a few months, I got him a larger home and a girlfriend, as I had told him I would when he was recovering from finrot. When I first got her, I had a divider in their 10 gal. tank to help them get use to each other safely, however, I did not permatly glue it in, nor made sure it touched the top / lid of my tank [there was approx. 2" of gap between top of divider and tank lid].
After almost two weeks, they had "cracked the code" of my divider, and started getting into each others sides.
The first day they did this, they switched sides. The second they were in _same _side. Since they had been in approx a 5 gallon area together for 12+ hours w/o harm, figured they were fine, took divider out, and they have been in love and inseperable ever since. Now when I do seperate them, they both become depresses, and inactive. 

I enjoyed them so much, I decided to get the other 3 females I was originally going to get with Red Petite Mermaid, but at the decided not to incase they infact didnt get along. 
Of corse there was a _little _pecking and chasing when I first added them, as its natural when theyre espablishing a pecking order. Wasnt long thouh that things settled down. My tank was overpopulated with guppies [given to me from old boss], so I think that helped with the adjustment, as there was so many fish...too much distraction. I have since removed / given away many of the guppies, and the community still seems to be doing well. 

But keep in mind, "Betta personality varies. Some bettas are shy and easily stressed. Others are aggressive and outgoing." This means that while some tank settups, such as mine are successful, not all of them always are. In thouse cases, tank dividers or seperate tanks are the only answer...but you'll never know unless you try ;D
key seems to be the size of the tank, the decorations within, and supervising them to watch for any signs of a betta that is infact 'aggressive and outgoing'


----------



## Haeclark

Here is a good thing for you / beginners I found regarding Betta's behaviors. Some info I didnt know myself until I found this site. Some I agree with, some I dont...but interesting non the less:

http://velvetdragon.com/bettas/caresheet.html 
*Behavior*:
"Bettas are wonderful fish with a lot of personality. Betta personality varies. Some bettas are shy and easily stressed. Others are aggressive and outgoing. 



Male bettas blow bubblenests. Some do so more than others. It is not a sign of happiness or sadness whether the betta blows a bubblenest or not. Male bettas blow bubblenests to keep their eggs in until they hatch, and it is a reproductive instinct for them to do so. In tanks with a current, they are less likely to be able to blow bubblenests, as the current will break up the nest if they try to make one. 



Bettas often patrol the tank. They will hang out in the plants for a while, then do a quick swim around the whole tank, checking for intruders. Some bettas can't handle being in a community tank, even with the few betta-compatible tankmates, because they get so stressed and exhausted patrolling the tank. Every betta is different and some are better suited to having tankmates than others. 



Bettas, particularly males, flare when confronted with other bettas or their own reflection. They spread their fins and gill plates out. Particularly aggressive bettas will flare at anything, including your face, a pencil, or your coffee mug. Flaring some each day is healthy for your betta, and keeps them entertained. Usually, flaring is not a problem. Some bettas may "blow" their fins, flaring so much that they tear them. If they do so, keep their water especially clean and add a pinch of pre-dissolved aquarium salt to help their fins heal. Other bettas may flare so much that they exhaust themselves. If this is the case, care should be made to reduce stimulus that causes the betta to flare. 



Some bettas, unfortunately, become tail-biters. Bettas bite for a variety of reasons, including stress, boredom, to relieve the drag of their fins, and for reasons we don't understand. It is important to distinguish between tail-biting and a disease like tail rot when a betta's fins start disappearing. Biters typically lose large sections of tail suddenly overnight, and there are bite-shaped chunks missing. An attempt should be made to determine the cause of the biting. For bettas biting out of stress, care should be made to keep the betta in a quiet part of the house, reduce stimulus, and keep the environment as stable as possible. For boredom biters, there are a variety of things to do to enrich the betta's environment. There is little that can be done for bettas who bite to reduce the drag of their fins (halfmoons, deltas and other long-finned bettas are particularly prone to this), although reducing current in the water may help if the tank is filtered or aerated. 
Bettas are extremely aggressive toward their own species. Male bettas can not be kept with another betta, ever. They will fight to the death. 
Female bettas can only be kept with other female bettas if a variety of conditions are met. They must be kept in groups of four or more in an appropriately sized tank that has a lot of plants (silk or live) and a lot of hiding places. Keeping more than four female bettas together helps diffuse the aggression. A sorority set-up is not natural for the bettas, though convenient for the keepers, and they must be monitored closely. Some female bettas are just too aggressive to be kept in a sorority. It is important to keep an eye on such a set-up to make sure the bettas are safe and happy. Only experienced betta keepers should attempt a sorority. (I personally do not advocate sorority tanks.) "


----------



## dramaqueen

I have gotten some great advice on this forum.


----------



## Vikki81207

Wow thanks, that helps alot. I'm stuck between getting a female for him, or just putting him with cory cats. Everything I just read was great. So I'll keep that all in mind. I already have notes in my room, lol. Just to help out when I'm planning the tank. 
Everything you guys are saying and helping me with, thanks. I appreciate it. =D


----------



## aunt kymmie

Our forum also has a care sheet, in case anyone missed it:

http://www.fishforum.com/betta-fish-care/must-read-general-betta-care-faq-20058/


----------



## Nightfish

my Betta (whom I simply bought on a whim-funny story, I was looking for a Cinnibon and went into the petstore in the mall near my house) i passed the betta's and looked at them, like I do any fish i see. they all were...like betta's are, except one this little pink and brown one, who kept looking at me so I took him, bought him and brought him home, deciding to go back later for the cinnibon. stuck him in the tank with the other fish (at first he didn't like the two bigger ones but they all get along just fine) everyone gets food and the big tank is awaiting the arrival of the fish. good times


----------



## Haeclark

Nightfish said:


> my Betta (whom I simply bought on a whim-funny story, I was looking for a Cinnibon and went into the petstore in the mall near my house) i passed the betta's and looked at them, like I do any fish i see. they all were...like betta's are, except one this little pink and brown one, who kept looking at me so I took him, bought him and brought him home, deciding to go back later for the cinnibon. stuck him in the tank with the other fish (at first he didn't like the two bigger ones but they all get along just fine) everyone gets food and the big tank is awaiting the arrival of the fish. good times


^_^ nice, glad to hear about your new little guy!

what other fish dose he live with?


----------



## Haeclark

No problem Vikki, just sharing info about my own fish, and other links I came across...

lol Andi Supalla's Betta article / art site I provided with the Behavior info got removed because I forgot to remove the links the article contained, linking to another different site from Andi Supalla's [that ironically are still linked in the article ATM...but I cannot edit it...a very annoying feature]


----------



## dramaqueen

I just don't know what FishForum would do without someone as knowledgeable and experienced as yourself providing us with all this wonderful info and links from other fish forums.


----------



## Vikki81207

Hey I got another question. Didn't feel like searching the site for it. If I were to split my 10 gal and buy another betta, would I have to buy 2 filters and 2 heaters??


----------



## dramaqueen

No, one filter and one heater would be enough. I think you'll need a 50 watt heater.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma

Hey thanks for the info


----------



## Vikki81207

okay thanks. I just wanted to be sure of it. I think that when I get my 10 gal set up and I have everything for it, I'm going to get myself a black (with some other color) crowntail from aquabid. I found one on there recently but I don't have the tank for him or anything. =( he sure was gorgeous though.


----------



## dramaqueen

A black crowntail would be gorgeous!!


----------



## Nightfish

Haeclark said:


> ^_^ nice, glad to hear about your new little guy!
> 
> what other fish dose he live with?


 the two smaller ones are Shubunkin and the two big ones are Comets this is only until Saturday when I am getting a 33 Gallon tank (in place of the temp. 10 gallon one they had to live in for a few weeks) they make the best out of it Nightfish stays at one end and the other fish stay at the other, no one fights-its all good in there (which is not like aquariums I've had in the past)


----------



## MrVampire181

Keep males seperate from females until ready for breeding. Thats it just keep them seperate.


----------



## dramaqueen

dmhalfmoon said:


> Keep males seperate from females until ready for breeding. Thats it just keep them seperate.


Agreed.


----------



## MrVampire181

I like cory cats. Them and bettas seem to get along


----------



## Haeclark

dramaqueen said:


> I just don't know what FishForum would do without someone as knowledgeable and experienced as yourself providing us with all this wonderful info and links from other fish forums.


! Achievement !


----------



## Haeclark

Nightfish said:


> the two smaller ones are Shubunkin and the two big ones are Comets this is only until Saturday when I am getting a 33 Gallon tank (in place of the temp. 10 gallon one they had to live in for a few weeks) they make the best out of it Nightfish stays at one end and the other fish stay at the other, no one fights-its all good in there (which is not like aquariums I've had in the past)



nice. ^_^
never heard of them before...had to look them up real quick...but looks like an interesting setup 
Sounds like you chose some peaceful fish "this time around" ;D
________

as for matter of separating my boy from my girls...dont think I will just because others are close minded about the subject. I actually did separate Blue Bandit from Red Petite Mermaid before I got my other 3 gals...but they both became depressed. They are still doing fine in their home...actually are donig better bow that I removed the guppies ["water rabbits"...all they did was breed and steel betta food]


----------



## Haeclark

went to petco today to get new light for my tank. As I always do, I stopped to look at the fish. There was one poor cat in distress, upside down in the Cory cat tank...looked like he had a bad case of pop-eye or something doing on :/
told a couple petco employees about it to no avail or concern from their side.
Just shows how much they "care" about the pets they provide. :/


----------



## Nightfish

Nightfish got caught in between the little castle and the glass today, found him wedged in there, so had to move the castle and he seemed "bent" for about 10 minutes or so but thankfully, the little fool is okay lol 1 more day until they all move (got the big tank, now I wait for things to settle)


----------



## Haeclark

Nightfish said:


> Nightfish got caught in between the little castle and the glass today, found him wedged in there, so had to move the castle and he seemed "bent" for about 10 minutes or so but thankfully, the little fool is okay lol 1 more day until they all move (got the big tank, now I wait for things to settle)



glade to hear he's doing ok now


----------



## Freak Fin

Not an expert on this but I don't think betta fish males, even like seeing other betta fish males. To me they are happy when they make bubbles  I have 2 bettas, in 2 seperate 1 gallon bowls, and put a divider in between them. I also do this so that they don't get use to each other, so when I remove the divider, they get mad at each other and flare up, and they look pretty getting all mad!

Also I don't think bettas like reflective glass marbles, where they can see themselves in... I think it makes them antsy thinking theres other bettas in their bowl!


----------



## dramaqueen

2 males should never be put together.


----------



## Horseluver50

I have found that male bettas get along with lots of fish... such as.... guppies, gouramis, mollies, platies, female bettas, angelfish..etc

The types of fish that are fin nippers, are... tetras (really bad), some gouramis, some angelfish, etc.

Lots of times, it is the certain fish... they are all diff personalities..

I learnt this from past experiences.


----------



## Haeclark

thanks for sharing your info *Horseluver50* 
It seems experience is truly the most valuable in many forms of information ;D
That's the only reason I say that not all info stating bettas cant live with one another are necessarily always true and accurate, as mine prove that a false xD
It seems as far as bettas themselves go, females are the most aggressive, as two males together in a _small _containment. I have heard from successful betta breeders the only successful way to keep 2 or more males together is if theyre related [hatched and grew together] and are on a very large tank...but they also advise any regular "joe" not to do this :/ 

*Freak Fin*...you should go visit Betta talk . com where you'll see for yourself from a very successful betta breeder [Faith] that says it is actually healthy for bettas to flair their gills...and if done at another betta, perfectly ok. 
Another site [Betta Care sheet & FAQ] also states 


> Bettas...flare when confronted with other bettas or their own reflection...Particularly aggressive bettas will flare at anything, including your face, a pencil, or your coffee mug. Flaring some each day is healthy for your betta, and keeps them entertained. *Usually, flaring is not a problem*. Some bettas may "blow" their fins, flaring so much that they tear them. If they do so, keep their water especially clean and add a pinch of pre-dissolved aquarium salt to help their fins heal. Other bettas may flare so much that they exhaust themselves. If this is the case, care should be made to reduce stimulus that causes the betta to flare.


note though that Faith reported that she has two males living beside one another, in sperate tanks, that flair at each other all day long...yet are perfeclty healthy.
So I wouldnt worry too much about things like putting a divider between them, not having reflective marbles / rocks, ect ;D I would only be conserned about it if you notice that he dose in fact do it non stop, and is making him worn out.


----------



## Haeclark

On another note...male bettas do not necessarily make bubble nest only when they're happy. It actually has nothing to do with emotions like that at all, aas some male bettas that are pampered better then people never blow them [so Ive read form posts in this forum site]



> Male bettas blow bubblenests. Some do so more than others. It is not a sign of happiness or sadness whether the betta blows a bubblenest or not. Male bettas blow bubblenests to keep their eggs in until they hatch, and it is a reproductive instinct for them to do so. In tanks with a current, they are less likely to be able to blow bubblenests, as the current will break up the nest if they try to make one.


 But it is neat to see them, and if your betta is blowing them, then you must be doing something right ;D


----------



## tennille

I really want to get some cory cats but my betta fish seems to be very, very aggressive. If I put my finger in the tank he will flare at it and try to bite me. I know a lot of people put corys in with bettas, but has anyone had success with corys and an especially aggressive betta?


----------



## dramaqueen

Cories are bottom dwellers so I really don't think bettas would bother them. I haven't heard anyone say they've had trouble with cories and bettas.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma

I love this freakin' forum. Great advice from Members. Enjoy talking to them about the fish. Glad I joined.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're glad to have you!!


----------



## fishboy95

Chicklet, Where is this shop at and what is it called?


----------



## ErnestTheBetta

I disagree with your second source. Tetras are so called "fin-nippers," and since a betta fish has long fins, the betta will be nipped by any tetras, with the exception of blind cave tetras, who are obviously blind and cannot see the betta. Everything else will be okay, but I would watch for any hatchets, as they are in the same area of the tank as a betta.


----------

